
Russia Just Launched Five Objects into Space. There Were Supposed to Be Four - jonbaer
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/25238/russia-just-launched-five-objects-into-space-one-problem-there-were-supposed-to-be-four
======
Bucephalus355
In John Grisham’s “The Broker”, one of the characters finds a spy satellite
system that isn’t supposed to be in orbit.

The Chinese it’s revealed were the ones who launched it, by creating a large
forest fire in China and shrouding the rocket launches into space under it.

